# Anchovy yummy TNT



## kadesma (Apr 2, 2012)

Anchovy lovers this is so good it's a make this again Ma appy Give it a try if you love these little critters like we do.
 Soak 2- cans of anchovy fillets (2 0z. each) for 10 min in cold water, then  remove to paper towels and pat dry. Place in a large mortar or your f/p with the steel blade  with 2 med cloves of garlic and 1 Tab. tomatoe paste I use the type that's in a tube. Process till very smooth.Drizzle in 1-1-1/2 tea. evoo a few drops at a time mixing constantly til thick and smooth like mayo. Stir in 2 tea. lemon juice or red wine vinegar.Add some black pepper fresh ground . Preheat oven to 500 and place 8-10 slices of French bread cut  about 1/2 inch thick brown lightly on one side then remove from oven  turn bread over to unbaked side and apply anchovy mix onto the bread with spoon or back of  a fork, bake 10 min watch carefully  sprinlke with fresh chopped parsley serve right away.Enjoy
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yum!  I would like to make this!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 2, 2012)

I love it, but then I'm an anchovy nut. It's on the menu  for next Sunday.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2012)

Me, too...I love all the kinds of fishies, sardines I usually just eat them out of the can.  I try to find ways to eat anchivies and remove most of the salt.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 2, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Me, too...I love all the kinds of fishies, sardines I usually just eat them out of the can.  I try to find ways to eat anchivies and remove most of the salt.


Soak them in milk or water for about 10 minutes and that is all you need do When I add to sauces I don't bother to soak them just add to hot skillet with some evoo and they just seem to melt into the goodness  of the sauce.
My aunt use to make a dip i loved from anchovies. She would bring 8 oz. of cream cheese to room temp add a half tin or more of anchovies,mashed, 2 cloves of crushed garlic, several dashes of Worchestershire mix it all together and I'd dig in with potato chips and eat til I almost dropped. This can be thinned with cream or milk to the consistansisy you like. boy did I look forward to my dip and chips. Yummo.
kades


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 2, 2012)

This sounds great, gonna be trying this one within the week, for sure. I have a little reception that something like this will be perfect for, thanks for the recipe kadesma!!


----------



## SharonT (Apr 2, 2012)

Have you ever tried anchovy paste?   It comes in tubes, also.     Very convenient.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have anchovy paste and in the tins.  My favorites are the anchovies wrapped around capers.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm going to have to try this. Reminder to self: buy tinned or bottled anchovies. All I have in the house is anchovy paste and you can rinse off the salt.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 2, 2012)

SharonT said:


> Have you ever tried anchovy paste?   It comes in tubes, also.     Very convenient.



That is a great convenience item, especially for when making salad dressing and stuff, but it just isn't the same as oil packed/salt packed anchovy fillets. I always have  a tube in the fridge, great for finishing sauces/pastas too, gives things a nice depth and briny-ness, that salt won't give, but doesn't make things fishy.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I'm going to have to try this. Reminder to self: buy tinned or bottled anchovies. All I have in the house is anchovy paste and you can cannot rinse off the salt.



d'oh!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 2, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I'm going to have to try this. Reminder to self: buy tinned or bottled anchovies. All I have in the house is anchovy paste and you can rinse off the salt.


The paste will work just fine for the dip the other recipe needs fillets
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 2, 2012)

SharonT said:


> Have you ever tried anchovy paste?   It comes in tubes, also.     Very convenient.


Hi Sharon,
yes I use the paste for the dip the fillets for the first recipe I posted.How are you? 
kades


----------



## vitauta (Apr 2, 2012)

i love little fishies so much!  from anchovies to kipper snacks, to sprats, to sardines--they all rock my little tin can snack world--with a mighty huge splash!

thank you kadesma, for your anchovy recipe.  sounds simply wonderful....


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 3, 2012)

Interesting Post ...

Good Morning,

One of my favorite ways to have Anchovies packed in EVOO from Cantabría, Spain or Italia is:

To be placed on top of a fresh type cheese, either BURGOS Or REQUESON, a thick pasty cow variety used to stuff lasagne in Spain; and / or RICOTTA or BUFFALA DI MOZZARELLA in Italia, on a Canapé of toasted rustic country bread, and that is it --- SIMPLE ... and divine ... One can add olives halved, cherry tomatoes for acid contrast, basil or fresh parsley minced and a glass of Prosecco ... 

Otherwise, on a Pizza alla Napoletana, which is tomato, buffala di mozzarella, anchovies, oregano and evoo ... 

Happy Holidays. 
Margi.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 3, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Interesting Post ...
> 
> Good Morning,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the ideas Margi. They have been copied and saved for one of my family Sunday's.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 3, 2012)

vitauta said:


> i love little fishies so much!  from anchovies to kipper snacks, to sprats, to sardines--they all rock my little tin can snack world--with a mighty huge splash!
> 
> thank you kadesma, for your anchovy recipe.  sounds simply wonderful....


You're welcome Vitauta. Glad you like the recipe.
kades


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 3, 2012)

There is a Provence French dish which is a savoury crisp pastry shell decorated & topped like a pizza without cheese however, topped with anchovies and olives ... brushed with Evoo and baked ... Forget the name of the dish, however, it is from Provence ... it is lovely ... 

This is quite interesting...

I believe the dish begins with the Letter " P  "  --- 

Happy Easter
Margi.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 3, 2012)

kadesma said:


> The paste will work just fine for the dip the other recipe needs fillets
> kades


Just curious. . .what brand do you use, Kades? I like it in a pinch, but as I mentioned, for me, it doesn't have they same gusto as packed filets. Maybe it's the brand I have. I LOVE the convenience of the tube stuff though!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 3, 2012)

Mine is _Amore_ anchovy paste, have the same brand for garlic paste and tomato paste.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 3, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Mine is Amore anchovy paste, have the same brand for garlic paste and tomato paste.



I have the whole collection too.  Good stuff!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 3, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Just curious. . .what brand do you use, Kades? I like it in a pinch, but as I mentioned, for me, it doesn't have they same gusto as packed filets. Maybe it's the brand I have. I LOVE the convenience of the tube stuff though!


The last one I had was Amore. I too prefer the canned kind over the tube but beggars can't be choosers
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 3, 2012)

It's hard to open a whole can for just one person...I could eat them, no problem...except for the salt.  Even de-salted there is still enough sodium to send my blood pressure over the top.  The little dabs of the paste give me the taste I want without wasting a partial can.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 3, 2012)

kadesma said:


> The last one I had was Amore. I too prefer the canned kind over the tube but beggars can't be choosers
> kades



Thanks! Seems like that's the brand to try, I am gonna look for it Friday(when I do my store shopping)!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 3, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Thanks! Seems like that's the brand to try, I am gonna look for it Friday(when I do my store shopping)!



It's usually on the top shelf...I have to take a reaching-high dog with me when I shop.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 3, 2012)

I buy a Spanish brand, Aurora. Very tasty. Ingredients: 79% anchovies, salt, olive oil, vinegar.


----------



## vitauta (Apr 4, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's hard to open a whole can for just one person...I could eat them, no problem...except for the salt.  Even de-salted there is still enough sodium to send my blood pressure over the top.  The little dabs of the paste give me the taste I want without wasting a partial can.




an open can of anchovies has never presented a problem for me.  in the refrigerator, anchovies will last for weeks, (even longer i think)--properly wrapped and covered in oil.  once i have an open can of anchovies in the fridge, it usually gets used up in a matter of days.  but on a few occasions they've been displaced and forgotten for a while.  as much as a month later, my tin of anchovies tasted just like fresh-opened....

i've not used anchovy paste up to now, but it is probably something i will be picking up soon on a light grocery day.  it sounds so convenient.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 5, 2012)

Princess Fiona,

Lovely avatar ... Is this a grand daughter, or you when a pre schooler ? 

She is a cutie ... 

Happy Easter.
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 5, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Princess Fiona,
> 
> Lovely avatar ... Is this a grand daughter, or you when a pre schooler ?
> 
> ...



Thank you, Margi!

That is me (4 yrs old) and I still look them same when I eat spaghetti.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 5, 2012)

@ Princess Fiona,

Wow ... Cutie ... Like the little girl on the Little Rascals ! 

*** Some moms do not permit their kids to enjoy and get a little dirty !  

*** You look very happy with your meal !!! 

Have nice Holiday.
Margi.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Apr 5, 2012)

SharonT said:


> Have you ever tried anchovy paste?   It comes in tubes, also.     Very convenient.



Tubed anchovy paste is not convenient for me. I can't help sucking the content directly from the tube every time I open the fridge, so it doesn't last for more then a couple of days. I had to stop buying it. Life can be hard.


----------



## vitauta (Apr 5, 2012)

oh yum, i can't wait to do that myself!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 5, 2012)

Good Afternoon,

One of the lovelist dishes I have ever had with anchovies is:
Pissaladiere Tart with a topping on anchovies and filling of onions ... it is steeped in French provencial tradition ...
Is any one familar with this savoury tart ? 
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 5, 2012)

@ Luca,

I can eat a whole can embellished with Evoo by myself ... a bit of Pecorino or Parmesan or Fresh cheese, buffala di Mozz. and crusty warm bread and a Prosecco ! 
Nothing else, except fab company and smart conversation ..

** Paste no is exactly same !!! 
Kind regards. 

Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 5, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> One of the lovelist dishes I have ever had with anchovies is:
> Pissaladiere Tart with a topping on anchovies and filling of onions ... it is steeped in French provencial tradition ...
> ...



No, I had never heard of it. I Googled and it sounds wonderful.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 5, 2012)

Margi i've seen the recipe and have wanted to make it, but life  handed me lemons and I had to recover many things so maybe this summer we can indulge in this wonderful treat.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 5, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Tubed anchovy paste is not convenient for me. I can't help sucking the content directly from the tube every time I open the fridge, so it doesn't last for more then a couple of days. I had to stop buying it. Life can be hard.


Ah ha you now know my secret
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 5, 2012)

vitauta said:


> oh yum, i can't wait to do that myself!


it's yummy also good squeezed on a thin slice of bread that's been toasted and lightly buttered
kades


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Apr 5, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> One of the lovelist dishes I have ever had with anchovies is:
> Pissaladiere Tart with a topping on anchovies and filling of onions ... it is steeped in French provencial tradition ...
> ...



I tasted it in Nice last summer, it's wonderful!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 6, 2012)

@ Luca,

Buongiorno,

I had two that I can say were outstanding, one in Carcassone, very close to Italia and the other in a wonderful restaurant on the back streets of Marseilles. 

The basic dough is simple ... however, laborious ... 

I have seen them filled with mushrooms, onion and bacon as well in the countryside of Provence ...  

Have nice wkend. 
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 6, 2012)

ANCHOVY BRANDS: 

When in Spain, I use Cuca or Ortiz ... Isabel are good too. 

Margi.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 7, 2012)

I like this on toast Gentleman's Relish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 7, 2012)

We have family friends who fish in Makarska. The salad this lady ate would be made from salted sardines she just thinks they are anchovies.
From Croatia: Makarska Anchovy Salad - YouTube


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 7, 2012)

@ Bolas,

Lovely take on salad ... The wonderful stroll, by the sea, reminds me of Italia and Greece ... Looks like Korfu a bit with touches of southern Italy, and Sicilia ... 

Where exactly is this in Croatia ? Has alot of charm ...  

Happy Holidays.
Margi.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello Margi Makarska is about 1 hrs south of Split on the Dubrovnik rd.Most of the Coastal towns are like that.
This is a nice quite town of Stari Grad on Hvar


----------



## vitauta (Apr 9, 2012)

bolas, the salad looks awfully wonderful.  it's one i'll be making just as soon as i find  a red ripe tomato.  but i'm confused about the salted sardines vs. anchovies--which to use in this salad?  plus, i don't think i've ever seen salty sardines anywhere i've ever shopped....?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 10, 2012)

Vit either will do, I prefer the bigger sardine but they stopped producing them in the UK yrs ago so I bring a tub back from Croatia.


----------

